# My scorpions



## basin79 (Jan 10, 2018)

This gorgeous girl also arrived today. An Opistophthalmus glabrifrons.

Reactions: Like 14 | Love 4


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 10, 2018)

Awesome pickup bro! The scorp is beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 10, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> Awesome pickup bro! The scorp is beautiful.


Aye aye meat pie. They're stunning scorpions.


----------



## RTTB (Jan 10, 2018)

Beautiful species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 10, 2018)

Nom nom nom.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jan 10, 2018)

Great species! The stridulating is pretty loud on some of them. Congrats on the new arrival!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice, great pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 10, 2018)

CWilson1351 said:


> Great species! The stridulating is pretty loud on some of them. Congrats on the new arrival!


I got a tiny one earlier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 10, 2018)

FatherOfScorpions said:


> Nice, great pictures!


Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Sevbad (Jan 12, 2018)

Amazing pictures and pretty little girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 13, 2018)

Sevbad said:


> Amazing pictures and pretty little girl!


Thank you.


----------



## basin79 (Jan 24, 2018)

Are these rascals the same as tarantulas and pedes? Leave them alone if they burrow? My lass hasn't appeared since she's dug a burrow. The entrance is blocked up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jan 25, 2018)

She should be fine. Even with the opening sealed off she can dig back out when or if she wants. Just like a tarantula, keep an eye out for uneaten feeders though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 26, 2018)

She looks like a caramel P. imperator. Much want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 30, 2018)

Well I decided to open the entrance and put a cricket in. From the back I can see her. She instantly grabbed, stung and began eating it. So she most certainly was hungry but wouldn't come out. 

She's since blocked the entrance back up. I'll leave her for 3-4 weeks and if she hasn't come out again I'll do the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 8, 2018)

Decided to try her again.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Feb 8, 2018)

Pretty spacious burrow she has, no wonder she doesn't want to come out, looks pretty cozy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 8, 2018)

CWilson1351 said:


> Pretty spacious burrow she has, no wonder she doesn't want to come out, looks pretty cozy


I'm really hoping she starts to wander out at night. Just so I know she's definitely NOT in premoult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Feb 8, 2018)

basin79 said:


> I'm really hoping she starts to wander out at night. Just so I know she's definitely NOT in premoult.


If I'm remembering correctly, they are the scorpion version of a pet hole. I'm not as informed on Opistophthalmus as I'd like to be. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable can offer more. At least yours has built her little cave where you can look in though. She definitely looks pretty good size wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 9, 2018)

CWilson1351 said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, they are the scorpion version of a pet hole. I'm not as informed on Opistophthalmus as I'd like to be. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable can offer more. At least yours has built her little cave where you can look in though. She definitely looks pretty good size wise.


Oh yes. They are definitely a pet hole. I knew that. I'd be happy just seeing her claws at the entrance to her burrow so I knew she was hungry. 

I'm extremely fortunate though I'm able to see her though in her burrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Feb 9, 2018)

You'd probably love my little Buthus draa, Loki. He/she does exactly what you described wanting. Built a small burrow in the sand and I know to toss in a little cricket when I see the pincers peeking out and open. 
Definitely a species to consider down the line if you're into scorpions even half as much as tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 9, 2018)

CWilson1351 said:


> You'd probably love my little Buthus draa, Loki. He/she does exactly what you described wanting. Built a small burrow in the sand and I know to toss in a little cricket when I see the pincers peeking out and open.
> Definitely a species to consider down the line if you're into scorpions even half as much as tarantulas.


That'll be DWA here in the UK and I don't have that licence.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Feb 10, 2018)

Oh yeah, I always forget the necessary licensing over there.  That eliminates quite a few species doesn't it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 10, 2018)

CWilson1351 said:


> Oh yeah, I always forget the necessary licensing over there.  That eliminates quite a few species doesn't it?





CWilson1351 said:


> Oh yeah, I always forget the necessary licensing over there.  That eliminates quite a few species doesn't it?


It does yes. Some I can fully understand. But some there's no need. Our DWA list is a mess. It needs a massive overhaul really. But typing that I'm sure if that happened they've put Scolopendra sp on it and Sicarius sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Feb 10, 2018)

basin79 said:


> It does yes. Some I can fully understand. But some there's no need. Our DWA list is a mess. It needs a massive overhaul really. But typing that I'm sure if that happened they've put Scolopendra sp on it and Sicarius sp.


Sounds similar to the regulations for reptiles here in Massachusetts. Some, like venomous species should definitely be regulated and controlled. Though, the ban on some of the larger constrictors were placed in part because of outlandish fears. 
It really is a shame when government decides what people can keep with, at best, minimal input from those who actually know the animals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 10, 2018)

CWilson1351 said:


> Sounds similar to the regulations for reptiles here in Massachusetts. Some, like venomous species should definitely be regulated and controlled. Though, the ban on some of the larger constrictors were placed in part because of outlandish fears.
> It really is a shame when government decides what people can keep with, at best, minimal input from those who actually know the animals.


Aye. In the UK a vet has to come and give your setup the once over and will also tell you what they want to see. The vet is "just" a vet. No experience in snakes, lizards, spiders, scorpions etcetera. It's crazy.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Feb 10, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Aye. In the UK a vet has to come and give your setup the once over and will also tell you what they want to see. The vet is "just" a vet. No experience in snakes, lizards, spiders, scorpions etcetera. It's crazy.


Yeah, I read up on the DWA over there. I suppose with the right vet it would be a bit smoother. Though that £250 or however much is crazy. 
Here species like Rock pythons, anacondas, and reticulated pythons are just banned. No options for keepers.


----------



## basin79 (Feb 10, 2018)

CWilson1351 said:


> Yeah, I read up on the DWA over there. I suppose with the right vet it would be a bit smoother. Though that £250 or however much is crazy.
> Here species like Rock pythons, anacondas, and reticulated pythons are just banned. No options for keepers.


Local councils can charge what they like for DWA. So for instance a council in London might decide to charge £1500. My area was £350 I think when I checked about 5 years ago.

To be honest with what's happening in Florida I'm not surprised. And really there should be a licence for the large constrictors over here. There's literally nothing stopping a 16 year old buying a mainland retic online. A year later you've got an 8ft+ snake. 

I had 2 50% dwarf retics. Bia my purple retic bit me twice. She was only 13ft and it bloody really hurt. If I wasn't strong and calm she'd have broke my arm/wrist I think. Unbelievably strong for such a same snake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Feb 10, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Local councils can charge what they like for DWA. So for instance a council in London might decide to charge £1500. My area was £350 I think when I checked about 5 years ago.
> 
> To be honest with what's happening in Florida I'm not surprised. And really there should be a licence for the large constrictors over here. There's literally nothing stopping a 16 year old buying a mainland retic online. A year later you've got an 8ft+ snake.
> 
> I had 2 50% dwarf retics. Bia my purple retic bit me twice. She was only 13ft and it bloody really hurt. If I wasn't strong and calm she'd have broke my arm/wrist I think. Unbelievably strong for such a same snake.


Oh wow, definitely had to be a nasty bite. I've seen what retics can do. I completely agree with some sort of licensing. Otherwise, like you said, anybody can get into deep water far before they are ready. I suppose in a way the higher costs on licensing helps to weed out some of those unprepared. Though ive met quite a few people with more money than common sense. 
The full ban here is definitely related to Florida's issues. Which, if we were in a similar climate would make much more sense. The winters here would make it extremely difficult for a sizable population of large snakes to sustain for long. 
At least we both have some great animals already though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## InvertAddiction (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm getting two of these from a fellow breeder in the next week or two  I'm absolutely excited and can't wait to see these little guys.  He did warn me they were around 1/4"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 19, 2018)

InvertAddiction said:


> I'm getting two of these from a fellow breeder in the next week or two  I'm absolutely excited and can't wait to see these little guys.  He did warn me they were around 1/4"


They'll be little stunners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rik Cuddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Mine pretty much never comes out! Absolute pet hole

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 22, 2018)

Rik Cuddy said:


> Mine pretty much never comes out! Absolute pet hole


I've a bit lucky as my lass has made her tunnel at the side of her enclosure. Watch the first 1:30 of this feeding video I got today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rik Cuddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Can I ask what substrate mix you use please?

Thanks


----------



## basin79 (Apr 24, 2018)

Rik Cuddy said:


> Can I ask what substrate mix you use please?
> 
> Thanks


Excavator clay and eco earth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rik Cuddy (Apr 24, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Excavator clay and eco earth.


Cheers. What ratio of each do you use? I struggle to get mine just right. Usually ends up setting too hard


----------



## basin79 (Apr 24, 2018)

Not a clue to be honest. I just lobbed a load of each in. The clay was watered and set in a different tub. I then used that. It's still easily move able as it's not set. But it compacted so it's great for tunnels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xaratos (Apr 24, 2018)

CWilson1351 said:


> Great species! The stridulating is pretty loud on some of them. Congrats on the new arrival!


I have one of these guys and I heard this the other day when I was trying to find him and it made me jump, Had no clue they did that. I have heard this species needs to be dry and I have also read they need to be humid -- can you help me? Mine is currently in 5 inches of coco/ecoearth that i keep fairly humid and he seems fine but I would be 100% fine with changing his setup entirely if I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## basin79 (Apr 24, 2018)

Xaratos said:


> I have one of these guys and I heard this the other day when I was trying to find him and it made me jump, Had no clue they did that. I have heard this species needs to be dry and I have also read they need to be humid -- can you help me? Mine is currently in 5 inches of coco/ecoearth that i keep fairly humid and he seems fine but I would be 100% fine with changing his setup entirely if I'm doing it wrong.


I keep my lass bone dry at the top and I dampen the bottom. She's dug to the bottom so she must like it slightly damp. Of course she probably moves towards the dryer sub at times.


----------



## Xaratos (Apr 24, 2018)

basin79 said:


> I keep my lass bone dry at the top and I dampen the bottom. She's dug to the bottom so she must like it slightly damp. Of course she probably moves towards the dryer sub at times.


Thanks! Ill buy some excavator and mix it into the existing dirt and just stop misting it. Mine rarely ever comes out from deep in the sub but i go over all my scorps with a quick blacklight every night just to see them all come out and i've seen him 3 times in a couple months that way.


----------



## basin79 (Apr 24, 2018)

Xaratos said:


> Thanks! Ill buy some excavator and mix it into the existing dirt and just stop misting it. Mine rarely ever comes out from deep in the sub but i go over all my scorps with a quick blacklight every night just to see them all come out and i've seen him 3 times in a couple months that way.


If you skip to 40 seconds on this video you can see what I did in my enclosure to aid getting the bottom layer damp. It's worked a treat.


----------



## Xaratos (Apr 24, 2018)

basin79 said:


> If you skip to 40 seconds on this video you can see what I did in my enclosure to aid getting the bottom layer damp. It's worked a treat.


Awesome thanks! I'm wondering if we have the same species, Mine was just labeled as "burrowing scorpion" I did some googling and I have mine labeled as a Wahlbergii but i'm really not sure, do you think you or someone here could tell from some pictures?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 24, 2018)

Xaratos said:


> Awesome thanks! I'm wondering if we have the same species, Mine was just labeled as "burrowing scorpion" I did some googling and I have mine labeled as a Wahlbergii but i'm really not sure, do you think you or someone here could tell from some pictures?
> 
> View attachment 273503
> View attachment 273504
> View attachment 273505


Even if they're not exactly the same I'd imagine their care would be similar. Although that's a guess.


----------



## FrDoc (Apr 24, 2018)

Xaratos said:


> I have one of these guys and I heard this the other day when I was trying to find him and it made me jump, Had no clue they did that. I have heard this species needs to be dry and I have also read they need to be humid -- can you help me? Mine is currently in 5 inches of coco/ecoearth that i keep fairly humid and he seems fine but I would be 100% fine with changing his setup entirely if I'm doing it wrong.


They are a savanna species, so there are variables in humidity, rainfall (generally light), and terrain. The savanna biome is between the lush and the desert.  So, these guys can be kept on sand (I would always add some type of soil), or any other substrate.  I would suggest limiting the humidity to a water dish, in short, keep them on the drier side.  I keep mine on a 80/20 mix of topsoil and sand, with some large shredded coco husks to simulate the grassland common on savannas.  The little gem must like it because contrary to the general description of a pet hole, it is out and about at all hours.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 24, 2018)

FrDoc said:


> They are a savanna species, so there are variables in humidity, rainfall (generally light), and terrain. The savanna biome is between the lush and the desert.  So, these guys can be kept on sand (I would always add some type of soil), or any other substrate.  I would suggest limiting the humidity to a water dish, in short, keep them on the drier side.  I keep mine on a 80/20 mix of topsoil and sand, with some large shredded coco husks to simulate the grassland common on savannas.  The little gem must like it because contrary to the general description of a pet hole, it is out and about at all hours.


I'd take that as a bad sign personally. If your scorpion is out and about a lot it seems it's looking for a better home. Obviously that's just a guess though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rik Cuddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Mines on coco fibre and sand mixed. Keep it as dry as possible. Never mist and just have a water dish in. If that's wrong then hopefully someone will help us both on here......!!


----------



## Ran (Apr 24, 2018)

Xaratos said:


> Awesome thanks! I'm wondering if we have the same species, Mine was just labeled as "burrowing scorpion" I did some googling and I have mine labeled as a Wahlbergii but i'm really not sure, do you think you or someone here could tell from some pictures?
> 
> View attachment 273503
> View attachment 273504
> View attachment 273505


Wahlbergi do not have granulation on their chela, glabifrons do.


----------



## FrDoc (Apr 24, 2018)

basin79 said:


> I'd take that as a bad sign personally. If your scorpion is out and about a lot it seems it's looking for a better home. Obviously that's just a guess though.


I have considered this, but there seems no indication of agitation and it does use its hide, just seemingly reconnoitering throughout the enclosure regularly.  It is also eating well.  I shall keep a close eye on it, which is easy because it’s one of my favorites.  I love the look, build, coloration, wouldn’t mind another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darren0985 (Apr 25, 2018)

Really cool pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrDoc (May 18, 2018)

Update:  I sooo jinxed myself with my posts above about my OG waltzing around its enclosure in plain sight.  Two days later I was checking my brood when I saw that it had burrowed along the side of the enclosure.  It has subsequently constructed an extensive system that you can observe through the bottom, actually very cool.  I guess all things being considered it’s comforting to know it’s “normal”.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (May 18, 2018)

FrDoc said:


> Update:  I sooo jinxed myself with my posts above about my OG waltzing around its enclosure in plain sight.  Two days later I was checking my brood when I saw that it had burrowed along the side of the enclosure.  It has subsequently constructed an extensive system that you can observe through the bottom, actually very cool.  I guess all things being considered it’s comforting to know it’s “normal”.


Brilliant.


----------



## basin79 (May 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris WT (Jun 22, 2018)

I just picked up an OG this last weekend and these pictures and conversations have been excellent. The seller didn't know a thing about any of the scorpions they had but I took a chance on what appeared to be a Juvie OG and this info was fun to read and watch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Jul 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 12, 2018)

For those who won't watch the above video this lass has been hidden away (surprise surprise) for ages. The last time I saw her she was a porker so I assumed the next time I did she'd have moulted. Nope. Caught her out today. I think she'd come out for a sup of water.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petr Z (Dec 15, 2018)

Hallo friends, pls, could you help me with sexing Opistophthalmus glabrifrons? I can not find details, only that male has longer and thicker tail and prolonged pedipalp hand. But, I have two and they seems to be the same. Can you say whether they are male/female?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 17, 2018)

Petr Z said:


> Hallo friends, pls, could you help me with sexing Opistophthalmus glabrifrons? I can not find details, only that male has longer and thicker tail and prolonged pedipalp hand. But, I have two and they seems to be the same. Can you say whether they are male/female?
> 
> View attachment 294808


I believe mine is a female so look at her pics and then you should be able to work it out.


----------



## Petr Z (Dec 22, 2018)

basin79 said:


> I believe mine is a female so look at her pics and then you should be able to work it out.


Thank you. I am nearly sure I have two females

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 7, 2019)

New pet. A little baby scorpion. Chaerilus sp celebes. Once he/she has settled in I'll get some better pics. 


And by little I mean tiny.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FrankiePinchinatti (Jun 7, 2019)

I've had scorpions for about 9 years now and just noticed that they have more eyes on the front!  I thought all they had was the 2 on top.  Thanks so much for these high res closeups, they are amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 10, 2019)

FrankiePinchinatti said:


> I've had scorpions for about 9 years now and just noticed that they have more eyes on the front!  I thought all they had was the 2 on top.  Thanks so much for these high res closeups, they are amazing.


It's amazing what macro shots show up isn't it?


----------



## basin79 (Jun 13, 2019)

This beautiful lass has been buried for 6 months. Buried as in hasn't been up to the surface to feed or drink. I decided to find her today, well I expected to find bits of her if I'm honest. But as I was gently removing the substrate I heard a hiss!!!!!!! So bloody happy. I set her enclosure back up and put her back. She soon took the cricket I gave her.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Jul 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 4, 2019)

My tiny little scorpion is just a little bit less tiny!!!!!!! Quick phone pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 8, 2019)

Tried to get some pics of this little rascal in his/her new clothes. You can see just how little in pics 3 and 4. Tiny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 23, 2019)

I know Clubber Lang is a vinegaroon but it was just easier to put her in this video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor (Aug 23, 2019)

Gorgeous colored scorpions! Too bad they're consummate borrowers, I would love to enjoy their nocturnal activities as someone said they have nice caramel colors. I want one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 23, 2019)

Outpost31Survivor said:


> Gorgeous colored scorpions! Too bad they're consummate borrowers, I would love to enjoy their nocturnal activities as someone said they have nice caramel colors. I want one.


Aye. Stunners but they make king baboons look social.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor (Aug 23, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Aye. Stunners but they make king baboons look social.


Awesome feeding videos btw, your "kids" are as adorable as they are stunning! Thanks for sharing them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 23, 2019)

Outpost31Survivor said:


> Awesome feeding videos btw, your "kids" are as adorable as they are stunning! Thanks for sharing them.


Cheers for watching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 28, 2019)

Paravaejovis confusus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Nov 5, 2019)

My 3 rascals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Nov 13, 2019)

This little stunner arrived earlier. I thought she'd be slow so I'd be able to get some really close detailed pics but because of the heat pack (NOT A COMPLAINT) she was ready and set to give me a nip should I get too close. I didn't even get a video of her as she found her cork bark and burrowed down in the sub.

I'm sure in the coming weeks & months I'll get to get some better pics. Probably whilst she's stuffing her face ha ha ha ha.

@ShyTeddyBear98 I knew I had 1 coming when I was commenting on your thread but I don't like typing anything until a new pet is actually here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## ShyTeddyBear98 (Nov 16, 2019)

basin79 said:


> This little stunner arrived earlier. I thought she'd be slow so I'd be able to get some really close detailed pics but because of the heat pack (NOT A COMPLAINT) she was ready and set to give me a nip should I get too close. I didn't even get a video of her as she found her cork bark and burrowed down in the sub.
> 
> I'm sure in the coming weeks & months I'll get to get some better pics. Probably whilst she's stuffing her face ha ha ha ha.
> 
> @ShyTeddyBear98 I knew I had 1 coming when I was commenting on your thread but I don't like typing anything until a new pet is actually here.


Brilliant to see.  Did you get the medium or large sized one?  Those are the kind of pictures I would have loved to have taken to prove their imperator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 16, 2019)

ShyTeddyBear98 said:


> Brilliant to see.  Did you get the medium or large sized one?  Those are the kind of pictures I would have loved to have taken to prove their imperator.


I got a medium sized 1. I really thought I'd have been able to get some really good macro pics of her claws and eyes but there was no chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyTeddyBear98 (Nov 16, 2019)

basin79 said:


> I got a medium sized 1. I really thought I'd have been able to get some really good macro pics of her claws and eyes but there was no chance.


Mine is a medium size too.  Looks like you got the defensive sibling .  I can relate to your pain of your scorpion constantly moving, as mine wouldn't keep still when I tried looking through the clear pot to sex him/her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 16, 2019)

ShyTeddyBear98 said:


> Mine is a medium size too.  Looks like you got the defensive sibling .  I can relate to your pain of your scorpion constantly moving, as mine wouldn't keep still when I tried looking through the clear pot to sex him/her.


My little rascal has burrowed right down and along. I'll see her when I see her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 6, 2019)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 10, 2019)

Just a phone pic sadly but look at this little bugger. 3 segments of a mealworm = a meal bigger than the scorpion. 

The baby Paravaejovis confusus are actually bigger than this little 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Dr SkyTower (Jan 22, 2020)

basin79 said:


>


those babies are so quick... and actively hunting down their prey as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 23, 2020)

Dr SkyTower said:


> those babies are so quick... and actively hunting down their prey as well!


Oh yes. They're really fast little buggers.


----------



## basin79 (Feb 5, 2020)

Little rascal. Emphasis on little. My fingertip for scale in the last pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dr SkyTower (Feb 8, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Little rascal. Emphasis on little. My fingertip for scale in the last pic.


My goodness... soooooo tiny and so perfectly formed! Also sooooo cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 8, 2020)

Dr SkyTower said:


> My goodness... soooooo tiny and so perfectly formed! Also sooooo cute


Yes, yes and thrice yes.


----------



## basin79 (Apr 28, 2020)

This tiny rascal moulted yesterday. The 3rd time. Index finger and a AAA battery for scale. 

Chaerilus sp celebes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Love 2


----------



## Ferrachi (Apr 28, 2020)

basin79 said:


> This tiny rascal moulted yesterday. The 3rd time. Index finger and a AAA battery for scale.
> 
> Chaerilus sp celebes


WOW !! What camera did you use to take these photos ? The photos are amazing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 28, 2020)

Ferrachi said:


> WOW !! What camera did you use to take these photos ? The photos are amazing...


Cheers. It's an amazing camera. Sony a7r iii.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi (Apr 28, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Cheers. It's an amazing camera. Sony a7r iii.


Of course it is... very nice ! Amazing macro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 28, 2020)

Ferrachi said:


> Of course it is... very nice ! Amazing macro


Yep. In the right hands it'd be capable of some astonishing pics. My lighting let's me down but I'm going to get myself a big light to help with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 29, 2020)

A couple more pics from yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ferrachi (Apr 29, 2020)

basin79 said:


> A couple more pics from yesterday.


Spectacular photos again ! What lens are you using with the camera ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 29, 2020)

Ferrachi said:


> Spectacular photos again ! What lens are you using with the camera ?


Sony's 90mm macro G behemoth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 5, 2020)

Chaerilus sp celebes having a post moult feed. A 1st instar cricket. 

Reposted the moult on my fingertip for scale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi (May 5, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Chaerilus sp celebes having a post moult feed. A 1st instar cricket.
> 
> Reposted the moult on my fingertip for scale.


Wow... it almost looks translucent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 5, 2020)

Ferrachi said:


> Wow... it almost looks translucent


With a flash light behind she probably would be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guysak (May 5, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Are these rascals the same as tarantulas and pedes? Leave them alone if they burrow? My lass hasn't appeared since she's dug a burrow. The entrance is blocked up.


My one don't burrow at all , I've even made a burrow for her in the past but she filled it in lol but the hissing is great


----------



## basin79 (May 5, 2020)

Guysak said:


> My one don't burrow at all , I've even made a burrow for her in the past but she filled it in lol but the hissing is great


My lass is pretty much permanently burrowed.


----------

